# Where are you going when........



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You say your head for the "store". We have some southern friends and they say we northerns talk funny. 

Everyone means the same thing when they say they are headed for the store. Do you know where we are going?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

heded to the store usually means wallmart or meijer for me.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

usually its to target


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I usually just say the name of the place that I'm going to


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is what our friends do too. They say the name of the place. It is not like that up here.


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Wal-mart or Save-a-Lot or Fred's.....................


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

i mean gas station...... or groceries.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is what our friends do too. They say the name of the place. It is not like that up here.


Where are they from?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Northern Minnesota. Gods country.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Mmmm...I was thinking they were from Florida


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

CraziNate said:


> Mmmm...I was thinking they were from Florida


They??? There is only one of me. That is funny you thought FL. If you could hear me talk you would def know I'm not southern. lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> They??? There is only one of me. That is funny you thought FL. If you could hear me talk you would def know I'm not southern. lol


I was talking about your friends that say the name of the places they are going to. Whats wrong with FL talk? I dont talk southern and I was born and raised here 

I'm a city boy tho! Tampa FTMFW!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with FL....I just meant it was funny you thought I was from the south. I have mentioned many times on here where I live. Plus it says under my avatar Minnesota.lol

I have a sister that lives in the Orlando area.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Going to the store for me is anywhere that I can buy something...LOL..


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> There is nothing wrong with FL....I just meant it was funny you thought I was from the south. I have mentioned many times on here where I live. Plus it says under my avatar Minnesota.lol
> 
> I have a sister that lives in the Orlando area.


LOL I was kidding. Sorry, I didnt see you were from Minnesota. Orlando is fun! I just couldnt live there, Im too use to Tampa and spoiled by the beach and everything we have here


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

well usually it means i am going food shopping, I say HEY, I am going to wal-mart for some things.
If I were going to the gas station I'd say i was going to the gas station and so forth.
I also am from Vegas but really..i don't think it makes a diffrence right? some of my family say store and mean nothing inparticular


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lol at roxy_nie's count...up  contgrats tho  yeah we say store... but really mean walmart  we love us some wally world... but i think thats more just montana us... cuz yeah... yeah


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

to me it means any place I can buy something. you know where you shop and get checked out by a cashier.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I always mean the gas station its like a block away from home any thing else is too far lol.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

for me it depends...If i have errnads to run and I will hit "the store" that is what I will say,but then hit everything else in between it really depends. yeah I am definately southern


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Alright folks up north if you say you are going to the store you are going grocery shopping and nothing else. If we are headed to wal-mart or K-mart or the gas station we say the name of the place.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Typically I mean either a grocery store or department store. United for groceries, and either Target or *shudder* Wal-Mart for whatever else non-food I might need. If I'm going to the gas station, I usually say I'm gonna "run down the street," since the gas station is within walking distance of our house.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Going to the store means going anywhere that I can buy something, groceries, pet store, target, etc. If I go to the mall I say the mall, everything else is fair game.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Store = Kroger or Meijer
Out for Dew= Taco Bell or Gas Station
mall = shopping to get some hawt clothes


lolol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Usually I say we are going to the store and I mean grocery shopping, but it could also mean Wal Mart or Kmart. If I'm going to get gas. I say I'm going to get some gas. lol.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

for me it be the storeS because ill probly go in a mall or ask my mom to drive me to grocery, petfood shop, lingerie shop (im addicted to buy new underwear),


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I usually specify my anticipated destination... Publix, wally world (ack), target. hm, never really thought of that b4


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> I was talking about your friends that say the name of the places they are going to. Whats wrong with FL talk? I dont talk southern and I was born and raised here
> 
> I'm a city boy tho! Tampa FTMFW!!!


True, FL ppl don't really have an accent. We're kinda the melting pot of the south. Most accents your hear are hispanic, criole or NY with an occasional southern, new england or midwest accent.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> Alright folks up north if you say you are going to the store you are going grocery shopping and nothing else. If we are headed to wal-mart or K-mart or the gas station we say the name of the place.


That's how we say it in Missouri.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Typically I mean either a grocery store or department store. United for groceries, and either Target or *shudder* Wal-Mart for whatever else non-food I might need. If I'm going to the gas station, I usually say I'm gonna "run down the street," since the gas station is within walking distance of our house.


But when you say "run down the street" you mean you're going to drive there? lol Atleast thats what I say... haha


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I would be going to the store lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I always say the name of the place, unless I'm going to multiple places, then I say I'm going shopping.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

dang you guys still have kmart? we are down to just one sears kind of took them all over out here.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

we have a k-mart but it's almost gone out of business like 3 times... we had a regular wal-mart and now we got a super wal-mart so i can imagine that's hurting some of our business... sears isn't a big thing in my area. we also have meijer and kroger... our farmer jack went outta business. and we have like 3 small town local grocery stores that i don't really like to go to.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

In my smalll town we have Pamida, K-Mart, Target and Wal-Mart. I hate Wal-Mart I won't shop at that store. I work for Pamida so I buy almost everything there and then K-Mart as I worked for them in the past. I stay loyal. I also shop the small mom an pop business in my area.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> In my smalll town we have Pamida, K-Mart, Target and Wal-Mart. I hate Wal-Mart I won't shop at that store. I work for Pamida so I buy almost everything there and then K-Mart as I worked for them in the past. I stay loyal. I also shop the small mom an pop business in my area.


What is a Pamida? I am with you on wally world - that place is a black hole.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Pamida use to be Gibson. Gibson was a big name back in the fifty and sixty's. Then they cahnged the name to Pamida it is a small town store. They use to be where big box names didn't go as there wan't profit in them. We have stores in MN, ND, SD, NE, MT, MI one store in TN I think that is it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

we dont have super walmarts here they wont let them in..not sure why all we have here is chain stores anyways but somehow a super target slipped in which i am kinda excited about. i like the one stop shopping because i hate going shopping and on trip is better then 3.


----------

